# Rolls of fat in the night



## ManOWar (Sep 21, 2006)

Have any of you men ever woken up in the middle of the night, worried out of your mind about this or that---and reached over to your other half, asleep with her back to you, and just wrapped an arm around her middle, taking comfort in the buttery, thick rolls, so soft and yielding?

I have!

Don't blame it on my mom or latent infantilism, though---Mom's tiny!

Nothing can be so bad when you've got an extra-large lady in your life. Asleep though she may be.

Anyway, just thought I'd share. Anyone else take comfort in the buttery rolls of sweetness?


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 21, 2006)

While, I don't do that to my partner, since he's a heck of a lot more fit than I am, he does that to me. I'll wake up in the middle of the night and notice he has his arm wrapped around my belly, and sometimes I'll wake up to him squeezing my belly.


----------



## ArchFA (Sep 21, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. Even though my wife is a smaller bbw (hopefully not for long) I've been there many times -although not always waking up worried. My only issue with this is that I usually lose the next hour of sleep touching and ":smitten: :wubu: :shocked:  " Sometimes she even wakes up for this. 
Anyway, it rocks!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 21, 2006)

> Have any of you men ever woken up in the middle of the night, worried out of your mind about this or that---and reached over to your other half, asleep with her back to you, and just wrapped an arm around her middle, taking comfort in the buttery, thick rolls, so soft and yielding?
> 
> I have!
> 
> ...



LOL.

It's amazing that you post this, whenever I'm asleep in bed with my honey, its the exact same thing. She'll be soundly asleep with her back to me, and occasionally I'll have woken up from something or other, and reach over gently to squeeze a velvety soft handfull of lower tummy...:wubu: 

The best part is, when I first met her, there wasn't a lower tummy to speak of. However, over the years, it's gradually developed into a plush, jiggly warm and soft handhold, the perfect place for a FA's hands to rest as he falls back into slumber...


----------



## klosterblocked (Sep 21, 2006)

I loved being able to do that with my ex.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 21, 2006)

awwww.. how sweet I need someone who would do that


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 21, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> LOL.
> 
> The best part is, when I first met her, there wasn't a lower tummy to speak of. However, over the years, it's gradually developed into a plush, jiggly warm and soft handhold, the perfect place for a FA's hands to rest as he falls back into slumber...



HA! Same here! She used to be soft around the tummy, but you could barely grab anything. Now, 90 lbs bigger, there are two nice big soft squishy rolls of yummy fat to park your fingers in.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm... we need a jealous smiley.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 21, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Hmm... we need a jealous smiley.


definately. i wake up in the night sad and alone.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 21, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> definately. i wake up in the night sad and alone.



I know how u feel.. I wake up to noone holding my fat


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 21, 2006)

occationally i hold my own fat, but its not the same. girl fat > my fat


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 21, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> occationally i hold my own fat, but its not the same. girl fat > my fat



Yeah I do that too.... I grab my lower belly & rub my belly its not the same as someone else doing it plus I cant adore it as much as a guy can


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Yeah I do that too.... I grab my lower belly & rub my belly its not the same as someone else doing it plus I cant adore it as much as a guy can


Do what I did-- Backstory: I stepped on a scale today to see I have REALLY packed it on. So now, my fat is caressing itself and I don't even have to wake up for it.  haha.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 22, 2006)

I can also attest to the miracle on how [FONT=&quot]therapeutic holding on to your mate's fat is. :bow:
[/FONT]


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 22, 2006)

Ditto... sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night feeling lonely or depressed, and I snuggle up to her and squish her belly... and then everything feels better 

=Divals


----------



## FreneticFangs (Sep 25, 2006)

I so do that!
I think I fall asleep doing that, I do it while I'm sleeping... and if I ever move away .. I wake up and reach right back around to continue the belly loving.:wubu:


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> occationally i hold my own fat, but its not the same. girl fat > my fat



I fall asleep with my arm under my belly apron. I've done this for months now; so nice and soft.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

I am also a fan of cupping my belly when I am ready to go to sleepy.The best place on my body is under the outer corner of my belly, where the very top of my thigh resides..so soft...very comforting.One day I hope to have enough saved up to buy my own man.


----------



## ManOWar (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't know if I should respond to my own post, but the last two nights she has come home very late from work, like 2:30 AM, and I've gotten the priviledge of watching her undress by the moonlight coming through the window. When she turns to the side and you can see both belly rolls poking wayyy out , silhouetted and hanging down onto her thighs, you know you're lucky.

That's what 90 extra pounds will do.


----------



## FBB (Oct 8, 2006)

Always go to sleep with my hand on her tummy. Especially the bottom of the apron like to hold it. sometimes I play with her tummy when its time for her to wake up. ok sometimes when she is asleep too. Love it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 8, 2006)

I had sort of forgotten, until recently, what it's like to be on the receiving end of this, and it's really nice. I know it's a "ahhhhhh" feeling that makes it happen, and I like being the cause of that nice, warm, comforting feeling for him.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to hate the idea of having a guy touch my belly. Now... I LOVE IT! Its so sensual and feels good and is almost as much of a comfort for me as it is for him.  Once I started to love my belly, I felt so much better about having my bf touch it. I also love belly rubs  Thoes were the best to have late at night watching a movie. Haha, although they always ended up with me sleeping within moments. I love guys who love big bellies!! :smitten:


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 8, 2006)

Very well said Sasha. I have to say i love big belly's. Just something about them that drives me crazy.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 8, 2006)

Sasha your pretty.


----------



## ssbbwlover (Oct 11, 2006)

I do it with almost every night with my gf. it is so relaxing and so good to touch. Before i sleep i ask here if i can hold one of here rolls. And here reply is yes if i can find one:happy: at 320 delightful pounds i can find them 95 more then on our first date


----------

